# Guitar & Amp Tech Needed



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have just moved to Nova Scotia and need to find a good guitar and amp tech. I have Custom Shop and Vintage Fenders and vintage Gibsons as well, so I need to know of a good tech in the Halifax/Dartmouth area. Also needed is an amp tech. I have a vintage Fender that needs a tune-up and recap. Any names and opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a guy for you pompeii0...he is a fairly young guy to have been able to have acquired the reputation that he has but he gained most of his experience through working on gear from the time he was involved in music. When everyone else was buying the new gear that was coming out in the 80s this guy was buying old stuff because it was cheap and that's all that he could afford. He was buying tube amps when everyone else was buying solid state amps and laughing at tubes.

Anyway, he does excellent work on guitars but he lives in Pictou County which is about an hour and a half from Dartmouth. He travels to Halifax area often for gigs and such so he will pick up and drop off when the timing works. I had him do a fret dress on a USA Fender Strat and he also replaced the nut. Fantastic job and not too bad money wise. $150 and the frets looked to me like they were bordering on requiring replacement. He does amps too but will likely recommend:
BRIT FADER AMPS
141 Nestor Crescent
Dartmount, NS, B2W 4V6 
Phone: 902/434-4806
...so the amp doesn't have to travel. 
PM me for the info on the guitar tech. He is loaded with work as Pictou County is loaded with musicians. He normally has three weeks of work waiting for him. That's a good sign.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Skoczylas (Mar 27, 2007)

I suggest you talk to Tom Abriel in the Halifax area. I forget his phone number off hand, but you can get it at the music store, "Gig Street". Its located just down from Musicstop on Cunard Street, by the Commons Park in the center of Halifax.

He's actually the one that built my amp! He also makes pickups and other repairs electronically for guitars and amps.


For guitar maintenance and repairs (non-electronic related) I would call George Rizsanyi. He builds fabulous guitars, I know him personalty and am great friends with his two sons. He lives about 1-1.5 hours away from Halifax, Off Bridgewater in Pinehurst area.
Here's his website with all the info you need and his phone number encase you want to inquire about anything.
http://www.rizsanyiguitars.com/


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Just so I have several names to try, are there any others I should check out?


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Any other guitar techs? Thanks!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

For guitars- Doug Samson at the Musicstop location in Bedford. Doug's been working on guitars for longer than lots of us have been alive. Good work... the choice of many of the pros in NS like Jimmie Rankin, JP Cormier, etc., etc.

He's also a great player and understands the players perspective- a lot of techs are 'by the book' or 'to spec' and just don't get it.

I do my own work (15+ years experience and proper training) but wouldn't hesitate to let Doug work on my guitars. I can't say the same for a lot of the 'techs' out there.

I've heard good things about Tom Abriel but haven't seen much of his work.

For amps- I'd second the Brit Fader recommendation but note that he's a busy guy and routine work can take a while.

By reputation Tom does good amp work as well. I'll be honest though, if you've got vintage amps like I do it's probably worth learning to do the standard maintenance stuff (biasing, cap jobs, basic troubleshooting) yourself.

gtrguy


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> For guitars- Doug Samson at the Musicstop location in Bedford. Doug's been working on guitars for longer than lots of us have been alive. Good work... the choice of many of the pros in NS like Jimmie Rankin, JP Cormier, etc., etc.
> 
> He's also a great player and understands the players perspective- a lot of techs are 'by the book' or 'to spec' and just don't get it.


I would also recommend Doug after consulting with him and having him take a look at my Morgan tweak the truss rod and give me some advice (all free of charge). He seemed very analytical and like he had a lot of knowledge and experience to draw from. No 'talking down' like I have found many techs in the past do when they don't know you.

I do prefer my other tech for electric guitar work just because I am familiar with his attention to detail and he also has the player perspective. His gigs are typically 'big' like a recent one recorded by the CBC. He is one of those 'music in the blood' people.


----------

